# F18D4 Intake Cam reluctor ring position



## Jrals (Jun 30, 2019)

Needing to fit a new reluctor ring to an intake cam, not sure if there are any marks to a line up. Any advice appreciated. Picture for reference.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jrals said:


> Needing to fit a new reluctor ring to an intake cam, not sure if there are any marks to a line up. Any advice appreciated. Picture for reference.
> View attachment 292652


Welcome Aboard!

@JLL
@Crewz

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What engine is that out of? The cams out of the 1.4L LUJ don't resemble that at all.

On the 1.4L LUJ, the phaser reluctor rings are aligned with specific timing tools.


----------



## Jrals (Jun 30, 2019)

Out of a 1.8 petrol F18D4 engine. Got it sorted now.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted out. When I sent mine off to Crower, a tooth had broken off during shipping and I was told it would be near impossible to get the degree correct, in which I just had to buy a new camshaft (ex). What did you end up doing?


----------

